# Dicséret



## konett

Sziasztok!


Kozepiskolas leanyzo evvegi jegye melle kapott dicseretet. 
Hogyan lehet feltuntetni (cserediakos osztondijhoz kell a forditas)?
Az 'honored' nem pontos, de mi lehetne helyette?
Elore is koszonom a valaszokat!

Moderátori üzenet:
Kérjük, hogy az ékezeteket használjátok. 
(A válasz ablak alatti Go Advanced gombra kattintva megjelennek a kinyíló ablak jobb felső sarkában.)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Ezt mindig utáltam, mert PONT ilyenről nem tudok angolszász területen -- ugyanakkor az angolszász oktatási rendszer ANNYIRA sokszínű, hogy bármi megteszi, ami legalább nagyjából kifejezi, hogy miben jó a csaj. Minthogy a jegyei eleve ott vannak a bizonyítványban és elsősorban azok számítanak, a dicséret csak hab a tortán. Én nem haboznék (a tortán) pl. ezt használni:

*-- to get/receive/be awarded (etc.) honourable mention in* (physics etc.)
*-- honourable mention for her special achievement in* (underwater baskete weaving, etc.)

De lehet, hogy érdemes lenne egy "English only" fórumon is feltenni egy jól megfogalmazott kérdést.

Más: arra, hogy _"kiválóan megfelelt"_, azt szoktam használni, hogy *"passed with distinction"*, de ilyenkor ugye nincs jegy, csak az, hogy bukott vagy nem és ezen belül, ha nem bukott, még kifejezetten jó is volt). Ennek alapján szerintem az se az élettől elrugaszkodott, ha egyszerűen azt mondod, hogy:

*[Grades awarded on a scale of 1 or Fail through 5 or Excellent]
Algebra: 5 (with Distinction)
Tagalog Grammar: 5
Introduction to Pet Care: 2
*
De hátha van válasza valakinek, aki mondjuk kinn él vagy járt a gyereke angolszász nyelvterületen oskolába (és esetleg meg is dicsérték, hehe).

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Szia konett! 

Üdvözlünk a fórumon.

Egyetértek Ateesh-sel, a jegy után a _(with distinction)_ vagy a _(honorable mention)_ (-> így, zárójelben) nekem is jónak tűnik.

Tudomásom szerint a _with honours_ csak egyetemi diplomában szerepelhet.


----------



## konett

Zsanna, Ateesh thank you for your answer!
Honorable mention sounds good, I think we stick to that.


----------

